
Peter Thiel on the PC culture in 1996 - Tomasz_Papka
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTPOBEdc7OI
======
SCAQTony
This quote stuck out: "...You don't have real diversity on a college campus
when you have a campus full of people who look different but think alike." —
Peter Thiel

------
slater
Huh. Insufferable asshole in 2018 also an insufferable asshole in 1996, news
at 11!

